# Range Extender Options and Considerations



## TraxXxstaR (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been toying with this idea myself. I haven't converted a car yet but it's in the long term plans. What I have found is that it's not a popular idea but I think it's mostly because EV converters tend to want to be completely gas free. I think though you're still looking at some big money for a battery pack. There is also the fact that constantly recharging an undersized pack will reduce the life of your cells a bit. 
Al that being said I'm still planning on making my first conversion either an EV-cycle, or a series hybrid.
I'll be interested to see how this works out for you.


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Feb 7, 2012)

TraxXxstaR said:


> I've been toying with this idea myself. I haven't converted a car yet but it's in the long term plans. What I have found is that it's not a popular idea but I think it's mostly because EV converters tend to want to be completely gas free. I think though you're still looking at some big money for a battery pack. There is also the fact that constantly recharging an undersized pack will reduce the life of your cells a bit.
> Al that being said I'm still planning on making my first conversion either an EV-cycle, or a series hybrid.
> I'll be interested to see how this works out for you.


Exactly...and for some of us driving huge SUVs with no other option but to keep doing so..."all-out" electric only isn't necessarily a good option...but a half way point like this might at least triple the mileage or better we are seeing now. Great....triple...I'll be getting 24. uggggggggg


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

How do you plan on tripling the mileage while dragging a gas burning trailer? Cars like the prius get some of their mpg from the hybrid aspect, but much of it also comes from regen and ugly (aero shape).


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

You have some work and $$ ahead of you to convert such a beast.....

Contact EVdrive, it looks like they have a range extender available no pricing, but they are advertising it...

_2. EVDrive REX Module_

http://www.evdrive.com/products/modular-evdrive-trains/

I imagine its just as expensive or only a tad less expensive than their drive systems, which are at a minimum 17,000K$, but the 17K$ system should deliver 100kw of power to the battery pack...

Another more DIY option:

Agni 95 series motor can produce 28kw and sells for ~$1500
A VW 2.0TDI motor can run power the Agni 95 and still run at ~40mpg, 2.0TDI can be found on ebay for ~2500$


----------

